# Midrange comparison Dynaudio md140, dayton RS52an, dayton RS125-8



## gregr1189 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have used these three midranges in my car to reproduce from about 500-3000hz.

The best: Dayton Audio RS-125-8
These are capable of playing well below 500hz, and sound clean and clear all the way to 3k. They are non fatiguing and easy to crossover and don't need any equalization. Sensitivity is rather low, but give enough output for a car. 

2nd: Dayton RS52an 
This speaker sounds good as well. It can sound a little harsh at 1k and 3k. I would say they sound good down to about 700hz. They can become fatiguing after long periods, but they are more sensitive, and are in a sealed enclosure which simplifies mounting.

Worst: Dynaudio md140
No matter how I equalize this speaker it is harsh, seems to have a poor frequency response with peak at 1k. It sounds terrible below 800hz. I strongly recommend against using this speaker it is usable maybe from 1.2k to 3k.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

The RS52AN should be the better driver between 500-3000Hz. It's simply much cleaner in that passband. The reason you like the Rs125 more is probably the declining FR in the 1-3kHz range. I never liked the RS125 above 1kHz, it's great in the lower midrange (below 500Hz).


----------



## gregr1189 (Apr 29, 2013)

Really? I boost the the 1-3k range on the eq and it sounds great


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I truly think the op had good intentions, but this test should be completely dismissed. The reason is that we know only a couple of parameters this test was conducted under and any of parameters known or not know could be why the op's opinion is as such about these particular drivers. There is so much lack of information and testing controls that this should be completely dismissed. No offense at all to the op.


----------

